# Carnac (Brittany) - La Grande Metairie



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

We're taking our MH to France for the first time in July. Staying in La Grande Metairie in Carnac for 2 weeks (will be with others staying in a mobile home).

Has anyone every stayed here?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not been to that site, but stopped at the aire in Carnac; a nice town, with the megalithic monuments just outside - absolutely fascinating. the beach is good, but Mh's not allowed to aprk on promenade, you can park on the road leading down to the beach. Quiberon is worth going to - cote sauvage; nice beaches facing the atlantic.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Only that I know it is a very big site with a lot of eurocamp etc and entertainment. We stayed on a smaller site nearby some years ago so i can't comment personally on it.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at

South Brittany

Somerset Dave recommended this site to me a while ago. I have booked it for 3 nights starting the Wednesday before Easter. Low season, should be fairly quiet. Then plan to move on somewhere else for next 2 nights before making the Easter Monday St Malo - Portsmouth ferry.

This will be our 1st longish trip away since we purchased the MH in November and our 1st in it to France, although we have had a lot of weekends away in UK.

Will let you know how we get on and what we think of the site.

Kevin


----------



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks arrow2. I'll look forward to reading your trip report!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

It is a huge site with loads of hedged pitces and what seem like thousands of mobile homes. It has got ace pools including indoors. Bars, shops etc. etc. We were there last July. It was boiling hot very busy and kids loved it. I think I would have not been so keen had I not had kids. ( That's life )
Carnac is a decent little town but a short drive from site. Beaches are good and for some reason that we couldn't work out the restaurants and cafes were cheaper than most of France.
It is easy to get to and easy to find. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info billym (also the name of one of my fellow-travellers!  ). I'm interested that you mentioned the heat - a lot of people have told me the weather in S.Brittany is only 'ok' in July. Personally - anything over 15 degrees and I'm happy! :lol: 

I know what you mean about chosing a different site if the kids weren't with you... but it's all about the kids, isn't it?  Once they're happy... we're happy!!! :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Exactly. They will love it. We were in that area for five months last summer. The weather was fantastic nearly all the time. Just lucky I guess.
Happy kids, sunshine, safe environment, glass of wine ....


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Hope not to put damper on it. :lol: :lol: We met some friends there many years ago, they were on their way on home from the south. It was the middle of June, As they were setting up their caravan the heavens opened and the hailstones were like golf balls, they put a lot of dinges on their roof. It was a fabulous site, the kids will enjoy it. Don't know if they are still there but most nights we went out looking at the glow worms in the hedges.
Enjoy Sid


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We have stayed at this site http://www.les-mouettes.com/ and would recommend it without question.

Close to Roscoff,good sized pitches plenty of activities.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

You will be fine! – although we have not stayed on this site have checked it out when staying nearby – it is a typical all facility French site and well reviewed. When we looked in approx five years ago there was not much shade maybe that’s improved by now. Presuming your friends have a car you can squeeze in with them! That will mean parking in town is more feasible as July is very busy and Carnac very popular. As for the weather,it is far enough south for a better ambience and flora and a taste of the real south - but weather is not guaranteed. You really have to go to further south for guaranteed weather.


----------



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

eddieo said:


> Presuming your friends have a car you can squeeze in with them! That will mean parking in town is more feasible as July is very busy and Carnac very popular.


Yes - we've got that covered!  Also, as far as I know there's a mini bus from the campsite to the town and also to the beach (about 2 miles away).


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Well Squire,

Returned last week. 3 nights at LGM. Early in season so all site facilities were closed - but as someone else has said a very large site and I imagine it will be heaving in summer with lots of people and plenty of entertainment. Pools looked good and the site appears very clean and well maintained.

I had to order croissants and baguette by 1600 the day before to ensure I had breakfast. This will change in summer when all facilities are open.

Our pitch was large and to the east of the site, overlooking the lake, very peaceful, lots of birds singing and we even managed to get the BBQ going one evening.

I am sure it will be fine for you and family in the summer.

The site is right by the side of the standing stones which makes it quite interesting and about 20 / 30 minutes cycle ride to Carnac town - not a lot there, but a number of good bars and restaurants. Very little in way of shops / bars etc near site. Need cycles or a car. La Trinite sur Mer is well worth a visit - closer than Carnac town.

We then went on to Quiberon for 1 night (Camping Conguel, right on seafront) and then up to the municipal site at Cancale near St Malo - very nice on cliff top overlooking bay.

Let us all know how you get on. No more French MH trips for me until July......

Kevin


----------

